# BOGEN MINI ENLARGER



## josefkoudelka_ (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey, anybody own a *BOGEN MINI ENLARGER*

or have used its Voss 1:3.5 /50mm lens? Well i'd be interested in hearing some
reviews maybe some pro and cons about it.

thanks____ :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------

